# Help reflashing stock recovery?



## sam11120a (Dec 1, 2014)

I messed up the temporary phone I was using, because my old phone got smashed. It's a Samsung Galaxy Stellar (SCH-I200) I bought from a friend. I set it up and rooted it with Towelroot. After uninstalling bloatware and installing Xposed framework and modules, I ended up in a boot loop 5 days later. Problem is, I tried flashing TWRP Recovery without unlocking the bootloader (newbie mistake, first rooted phone), and I get an error message when trying to boot to recovery. Odin/download mode still works, and I've found a link to the stock recovery image (https://goo.im/devs/invisiblek/i200/). But I'm clueless on how I would flash stock recovery, or stock ROM, as I've never used Odin. Any help you guys could give would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jefftheman102 (Mar 26, 2016)

do u still have the files


----------

